# Stick On (No Drill) Transducer Pad - Are They Any Good



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I am considering a Stern Pad Jumbo Black - Screwless Transducer/Acc. Mounting Kit (for Large 3D Scan Transducers) for transom mounting the 3 in 1 transducer for a Lowrance Elite 9 TI2. It would be nice to not drill holes in my new Starweld Fusion 20. Anyone have good/bad experience?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079DWFCT8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2LGOYSLW9RPY6&psc=1

Without good feedback, I'll just install a standard 4x12 poly mounting plate with 2 screws and 5200 sealant.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

I used this one on my Triton with the 3-1 ducer from my Elite TI2. Has held up really well so far, even bouncing around on a rough Lake Erie.

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/stern-saver-transducer-mounting-system


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I need to hang a big chirp/DI/SI 3 in 1 Lowrance transducer so I'm leaning more toward a bigger screwed/5200 sealed 4 x 12 board, but need room for future potential trim tabs.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I used one for years, seemed to work great except it would pop off every once in awhile so make sure it's tethered to the boat.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

ohiojmj said:


> I need to hang a big chirp/DI/SI 3 in 1 Lowrance transducer so I'm leaning more toward a bigger screwed/5200 sealed 4 x 12 board, but need room for future potential trim tabs.


Yup, same transducer I'm using. It is solid.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Check this webpage out for some information on mounting pads
http://www.sternmate.com/SternMateSystem.html.
They have a lot of information on there site.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I have two Stern Saver pads for two HB Mega SI transducers. Been good so far, knock on wood. I know I've smacked a couple of stumps with them...I have the mounts loose enough to move it they take a shot.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I bought a traditional 3.5 x 12 board with 2 screws and a tubeof 5200. The advantage is that I can mount several transducers on it.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

I just mounted one on my boat.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Hopefully I saved room for trim tabs! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

I found if you countersink your holes before you put the screws in it less prone to crack the fiberglass or gel coat. Countersink larger then the diameter of the screw. It also adds a litter room for the sealant. I had at least a 12 holes I didnt need. Countersink then use flat head screws then they are flush.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

You always want to countersink any holes drilled in fiberglass. It keeps the gelcoat from cracking. The other thing that I do is put tape down, and drill thru that.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have one on my Ranger and have not had any issues at all very happy with it so far.


----------

